# Iptables -> URL blokkeren, hoe?

## Andréas

Mijn vader zit via chatcity veel bestanden binnen te halen. Hierdoor heb ik mijn netwerk, ondanks een virusscanner, besmet gehad met een virus. Nu wil ik de host chatcity.hetnet.nl blokkeren zodat hij er niet meer op kan. Hoe doe ik dit?

thanks

----------

## Stuartje

 *Andréas wrote:*   

> Mijn vader zit via chatcity veel bestanden binnen te halen. Hierdoor heb ik mijn netwerk, ondanks een virusscanner, besmet gehad met een virus. Nu wil ik de host chatcity.hetnet.nl blokkeren zodat hij er niet meer op kan. Hoe doe ik dit?
> 
> thanks

 

Ofwel een transparant proxy opzetten ofwel het ip van de webservers van chatcity blokkeren.

----------

## Andréas

Het IP adres blokkeren lijkt me dan het beste. Weet iemand het regeltje dat ik daarvoor moet intypen?

Kan het nergens vinden op Google.

----------

## Stuartje

 *Andréas wrote:*   

> Het IP adres blokkeren lijkt me dan het beste. Weet iemand het regeltje dat ik daarvoor moet intypen?
> 
> Kan het nergens vinden op Google.

 

Als je nat gebruikt:

iptables -A forward -s iptje -p all -j DROP

----------

## Andréas

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

>  *Andréas wrote:*   Het IP adres blokkeren lijkt me dan het beste. Weet iemand het regeltje dat ik daarvoor moet intypen?
> 
> Kan het nergens vinden op Google. 
> 
> Als je nat gebruikt:
> ...

 

Ik het geavanceerde firewall script dat hier op het forum aangeraden werd. Ik heb nu het volgende gedaan:

```
iptables -A FORWARD -s 194.151.104.144 -p all -j DROP
```

Als ik nu op de client naar www.chatcity.nl ga (ditis het ip van chatcity) kan ik daar nog steeds op komen? Het werkt dus niet helemaal. Enig idee hoe dit komt, deze rule overschrijft toch de rule die het firewall script genereert?

----------

## iKiddo

```
Microsoft(R) Windows 98

   (C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1981-1999.

C:\WINDOWS>ping www.chatcity.nl

Pinging www.chatcity.nl [194.151.104.143] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.151.104.143: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=122

Reply from 194.151.104.143: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=122

Reply from 194.151.104.143: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=122

Reply from 194.151.104.143: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=122

Ping statistics for 194.151.104.143:

    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

    Minimum = 28ms, Maximum =  30ms, Average =  29ms

```

Typefoutje?

www.chatcity.nl [194.151.104.143]

vs.

-s 194.151.104.144

*ik zit ff in windows, heb net gecounterstriked*Last edited by iKiddo on Sat Dec 14, 2002 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterEgo

Is het niet simpeler om www.chatcity.nl gewoon op te nemen in /etc/hosts"

127.0.0.1	www.chatcity.nl

Dan issie toch ook "weg"

----------

## iKiddo

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Is het niet simpeler om www.chatcity.nl gewoon op te nemen in /etc/hosts"
> 
> 127.0.0.1	www.chatcity.nl
> 
> Dan issie toch ook "weg"

 

Het is niet op te maken uit de oorsrponkelijke post, maar ik neem aan dat papa lief op een andere (=?windows) pc werkt. Vandaar dat hij het via zijn firewall wil regelen.

----------

## Andréas

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

>  *AlterEgo wrote:*   Is het niet simpeler om www.chatcity.nl gewoon op te nemen in /etc/hosts"
> 
> 127.0.0.1	www.chatcity.nl
> 
> Dan issie toch ook "weg" 
> ...

 

klopt! sorry voor onduidelijkheid. 

het was inderdaad een typfout van mij. toetsenbord aan het schoonmaken. het werkt dus nog steeds  :Sad: 

----------

## water

Ik denk dat de regel voor de regels moet zetten, waarin de zaken staan die wel geaccepteerd worden.

----------

## Andréas

http://www.nedlinux.nl/~bart/index.php?page=3

Dit scriptje gebruik ik dus. De geavanceerde versie staat ergens onderaan. Kun je een indicatie geven waar jij denkt dat ik het moet plaatsen? Me is iptables n00b   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Matje

Iptables werkt als volgt: Het begint bovenaan en als het een regel tegenkomt die overeenkomt met het pakket, voert hij de actie uit en stopt hij het verwerken van het pakket. Je moet dus je blokkeer-regel zo ver mogelijk naar boven zetten.

```

################################################################################

# masquerade

## Alles met afkomst van of bestemming lokale netwerk heeft forwarden

if [ $MASQ = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -j MASQUERADE

  $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $LAN -d ! $LAN -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -o $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -d $LAN -s ! $LAN -j ACCEPT

fi

```

Ik zou je regel op de lege plaats invullen. Dan zou hij moeten werken.

----------

## Andréas

It worked  :Very Happy: 

Thanks dude!!!!

----------

